# New Leaf Springs for 5th Wheel



## 3Nails (Oct 5, 2015)

I need to replace the springs on a 2005 Montana Mountaineer 329RLS (35 ft). How do I determine the size and where is the best place to order them? Thanks.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 6, 2015)

Don't know where you are 3nails but here in Alabama Birmingham Spring can rearch leaf springs


----------



## 3Nails (Oct 6, 2015)

In New Mexcio. I will give Birimingham Springs a call tomorrow. Their website doesn't work real well. Thanks for the info...


----------

